

Ask HN: Would you pay for a variable data printing API? - trez

We are building a REST API which should easily allow to integrate into your website any variable data printing features. Would that interest someone from the HN community? The pricing would be on request inside of licence based.
======
PanMan
What do you mean with "data printing"?

~~~
trez
you have a template and you personalised it based on some external data (like
a POST request)

~~~
bdfh42
I was going to ask the same question - read your reply - but I still do not
get it.

This is not going to work as an idea validation survey unless you explain your
value proposition clearly.

~~~
trez
thanks for the advice. I detailed it here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5601127>

